# Windows 7 vs Windows 8.1



## CdTSnap (May 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just wondering how many of you are using Windows 7 instead of Windows 8.1 (or 8) obviously some of you use macs but never mind, ill move passed that lol

I was thinking about going back to 7 and wiping my laptop.


----------



## mmaria (May 5, 2014)

I hate windows 8, use windows 7


----------



## ShaneF (May 5, 2014)

Im using windows 7 but it sucks just like every other version of windows. I need to smarten up and get a mac.


----------



## sm4him (May 5, 2014)

I detest Windows 8. Just hate almost everything about it. I actually liked Windows 7 pretty well.
I use 8, only because I don't have a backup of 7 to install instead and refuse to pay them a dime, so I'll just suffer through with 8. At least until my eldest son comes home for a visit, but that may be a while.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 5, 2014)

Windows 7 here.  I have two windows 8 laptops, and I'm planning on switching both of them to 7.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 5, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering how many of you are using Windows 7 instead of Windows 8.1 (or 8) obviously some of you use macs but never mind, ill move passed that lol
> 
> I was thinking about going back to 7 and wiping my laptop.



I've got a pretty fast desktop at home that uses 2 x 42 inch TV's for monitors.  I absolutely stone cold refuse to put an OS on it that makes it look like a cell phone for elephants, so no, I use windows 7 and will not upgrade until Windows releases something that doesn't have that godawful must be using a touch screen or this interface sucks interface.


----------



## TheLost (May 5, 2014)

If you have Windows 8 already..  I wouldn't go back.  

With a little work (5 or 6 minutes.. Maybe) you can setup Windows 8(.1) to look and function exactly like Windows 7.    You get all the benefits of 8 (yes.. there are some) but never have to use the Metro UI.

Even 'stock' 8.1 is less 'METRO' then 8.. and future updates will just improve the OS.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2014)

8.1 here.
i still miss xp pro even though it had 200 updates...
actually windows 98 worked fine.


----------



## lambertpix (May 5, 2014)

Windows 8.1 on my desktop.  Just reloaded Win 7 on my laptop in hopes that the drivers would be a little better, but it's about the same.  Honestly, after using both for a while, it winds up not being that big a deal.  Lightroom looks the same on both.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 5, 2014)

I have Windows 8.1 installed, I just miss 7 I reckon its better all round. The only thing I had issues with was finding all my drivers for the laptop lol (seeing as it never had windows 7 on it) but never mind ill find them.

Think I might do it tonight. Im building a desktop at the moment so ill chuck it on there aswell.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2014)

what killed me on the upgrade honestly, is that i have this perfectly good canon laser copier/fax i really like. But they never made a 64 bit driver for it for windows 8. so i upgraded, and cant use my fax anymore. And that just irks me. ive called canon tech support and they basically just tell me to buy a new fax machine.


----------



## TheLost (May 5, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I've got a pretty fast desktop at home that uses 2 x 42 inch TV's for monitors.  I absolutely stone cold refuse to put an OS on it that makes it look like a cell phone for elephants, so no, I use windows 7 and will not upgrade until Windows releases something that doesn't have that godawful must be using a touch screen or this interface sucks interface.



I use Windows 8.1 at both home and work (also on large monitors)... and i doubt you could tell the difference between it and 7 (other then the lack of 7's ugly 'AERO' theme).  

What i do have though is Microsofts latest OS..  That boots faster, Updates easier, has better functionality (Task Manager, Copy, native ISO and VHD handling... etc)... oh.. and updates will cost less.

Don't be one of those people that refuse to leave XP!!  Take 10 minutes and learn how to make Windows 8 work for you


----------



## robbins.photo (May 5, 2014)

ShaneF said:


> Im using windows 7 but it sucks just like every other version of windows. I need to smarten up and get a mac.



Send me $35,000 and so I can purchase all the MAC versions of the Windows software I currently own and sure, no problem - and no, a cheap emulator or virtual machine running windows under mac will absolutely not work for most of the software in question. I'm not talking office here, I'm talking some high end 3d graphics design stuff that does not work well in a virtual environment. Oh, you'll need to add in another 10 grand or so just so I can come somewhat close to matching the speed and power of my windows box. Oh, wait, almsot forgot, you better multiply that figure by 10 to cover the cost of replacing the video rendering "box" have downstairs with something mac compatible, I'd have to do some research but I'm not even sure MAC makes anything remotely close. To replace it I'll need a single machine running 32 processors at 2.8 ghz with a combined total of 640 GB of RAM that will load the Mac OS. I'm guessing that's going to be a pretty expensive proposition, if not downright impossible. I don't think MAC builds anything remotely close, but hey not a MAC expert so I could be wrong.


----------



## sm4him (May 5, 2014)

TheLost said:


> If you have Windows 8 already..  I wouldn't go back.
> 
> With a little work (5 or 6 minutes.. Maybe) you can setup Windows 8(.1) to look and function exactly like Windows 7.    You get all the benefits of 8 (yes.. there are some) but never have to use the Metro UI.
> 
> Even 'stock' 8.1 is less 'METRO' then 8.. and future updates will just improve the OS.



So, is 8.1 less awful than 8? And what is this "stock" 8.1?
There aren't enough descriptive words to explain how much I loathe Windows 8. I hate it very slightly less on my laptop, because that's not usually for "real" work anyway. But if I'm on my desktop, it's because I have WORK to do, dagnabit, and I resent Microsoft making my big, powerful computer look like a social media play toy. 

(I didn't upgrade to 8, by choice, by the way. Both my desktop and my laptop died after they stopped putting 7 on them, so when I bought new ones, they already had Win 8)


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2014)

windows 8 goes down im screwed. it took me 10 years to learn enough of the in and outs of xp to fix the thing...
And the secure boot uefi whatever. Nothing but a intention to lock up your computer and market share while restricting use of the product you are buying imo. Or maybe im just pissed i haven't figured it out and don't know how to fix it (tamper with it) yet.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 5, 2014)

TheLost said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a pretty fast desktop at home that uses 2 x 42 inch TV's for monitors. I absolutely stone cold refuse to put an OS on it that makes it look like a cell phone for elephants, so no, I use windows 7 and will not upgrade until Windows releases something that doesn't have that godawful must be using a touch screen or this interface sucks interface.
> ...



Its not so much of a learning curve for me personally more that I just dont like it as much, I HATE the tile look and I understand I dont have to use it but 7 to me just seems more.... professional rather than retail. Dont know if that makes sense.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 5, 2014)

sm4him said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > If you have Windows 8 already.. I wouldn't go back.
> ...



8.1 is deff better that 8, it brings back the windows icon in the bottom left corner of the desktop for one thing, has a whole pile more upgrades but its still Windows 8


----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2014)

Hate 8 (and 8.1).  If I wanted "apps" I'd be on my phone. Also it seems to be more for touch screen pcs which I don't have.  I got stuck with 8 when my W7 laptop died last year. I click on "desktop" from the main screen and use it like 7 as much as I can.


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2014)

Just get Classic Shell and make 8 look and feel _just like_ 7.

Windows 8 is just a 64-bit upgrade of a 32-bit patch for a 16-bit re-write of an 8-bit OS based on a 4-bit beta made by a 2-bit company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Just get Classic Shell and make 8 look and feel _just like_ 7.
> 
> Windows 8 is just a 64-bit upgrade of a 32-bit patch for a 16-bit re-write of an 8-bit OS based on a 4-bit beta made by a 2-bit company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.




;lkj;salkfhdoiue?


----------



## CdTSnap (May 5, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Just get Classic Shell and make 8 look and feel _just like_ 7.
> 
> Windows 8 is just a 64-bit upgrade of a 32-bit patch for a 16-bit re-write of an 8-bit OS based on a 4-bit beta made by a 2-bit company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.



Lmao. Great work 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (May 5, 2014)

I use windows 8.1 on all my PC's. It has better CPU optimization to speed up a few of my games and programs. I wouldn't go back to 7 because it would be me building a monster of a machine just to gimp it because Windows 7 doesn't run efficiently compared to 8.1. I saw large improvements when I took my old rig and a friends rig from 7 to 8 and it gave me enough reason to never try 7 on my new machine. I honestly feel people just don't want to learn the new UI and when people complain about it at my work (a college) I tell them they are slightly hypocritical because they work at a college but won't take the time to learn something as simple as a UI...


----------



## SCraig (May 5, 2014)

Windows 7 on my home and work desktops, Windows 8.1 on my laptop, Windows Server 2008 (server version of Win 7) on one server at work and Windows Server 2012 (server version of Win8) on another server.  I absolutely, positively detest anything that even remotely resembles Windows 8.anything.  And, yes, I do run Classic Shell on everything that even smells like Windows 8.  That ignorant "Metro" interface is just another layer of garbage on top of an already bloated OS and is a perfect example of Microsoft tailoring their latest OS's to 12-year-old kids.


----------



## runnah (May 5, 2014)

I think my work computer has 7, my laptop has 8.1, my other laptop is a Mac, and my home computer has 7.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 5, 2014)

Most of my hardcore gaming buddys have gone back to Windows 7 on the new PCs.

I think its a gernerational thing. I just like it.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (May 5, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> Most of my hardcore gaming buddys have gone back to Windows 7 on the new PCs.
> 
> I think its a gernerational thing. I just like it.



Most of my friends hit up the 8 when we heard BF4 was running like 30% more FPS on it.  So we put my friends rig (same build as my old one) on 8 and it did it about 25%-35% better than my machine. He even had higher settings and pulled more FPS than my machine, using my older video card, that I gave him (the only difference between the two machines).  So I updated my machine as well and got the same out of it.  

I don't like the metro interface but I'm definitely all about the power.  Most of my software is shortcutted to the desktop anyways and when I need to open the "Start" menu I just press the windows key and start typing the name of the program.  Then I don't have to sift through the junk. My other computer is my Macbook which of course, doesn't run windows because I wouldn't have a Mac if I wanted Windows on that specific front.

My List of Machines is: 
My desktop on 8.1
My Tablet (real windows with an Atom Processor) on 8.1. This runs awesomely with metro, it's the only time I do like the interface.
My Macbook on OSX 10.9
A few old Core 2 Quad builds are laying around the house for various things but are unused now.


----------



## table1349 (May 5, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering how many of you are using Windows 7 instead of Windows 8.1 (or 8) obviously some of you use macs but never mind, ill move passed that lol
> 
> I was thinking about going back to 7 and wiping my laptop.



No we mac users will move pass you.  We aren't having to ask questions like this about our OPERATING SYSTEM.  

:lmao:


----------



## CdTSnap (May 5, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



That's cause you don't have any option you just do what your told bahaha

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pgriz (May 5, 2014)

The computer is a tool for me to do stuff.  Most of my activity on the computer is working on spreadsheets, word processor, image processing, contact management, e-mailing, along with apps for accounting, portfolio management, taxes, etc.  Utility stuff is related to backups, anti-virus and anti-malware.  Once everything is set up, I don't want the "infrastructure" to change.  I stayed with XP until Windows 7 came (skipping Vista in the process).  I don't see any reason to upgrade to Windows 8, as I get everything I need done under Windows 7.  From time to time, I try out various new input devices, but to date, keyboard and mouse let me get done what I need without getting in the way.  I've also used a touch tablet and while that is great for browsing, the "touch" metaphor isn't a great fit for writing, keying in a lot of data, or manipulating a database.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (May 5, 2014)

bribrius said:


> windows 8 goes down im screwed. it took me 10 years to learn enough of the in and outs of xp to fix the thing...
> And the secure boot uefi whatever. Nothing but a intention to lock up your computer and market share while restricting use of the product you are buying imo. Or maybe im just pissed i haven't figured it out and don't know how to fix it (tamper with it) yet.



I was quite annoyed with the idea of secure boot on my tablet even though it was disabled. I guess that I why I normally build my own desktops though, so I have complete control.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (May 5, 2014)

To be honest most of the people who dislike windows 8 dislike it for all the things that I disabled on it within 5 minutes of installing... Yes the win8 apps suck, so just turn them off! Connecting to microsoft accounts is not needed at all, and to shut down just press alt+f4 on the desktop. Other than that it is much faster than windows 7 (not my opinion but statistically tested), and the search function is amazing. People complain that they miss the start menu but with the windows 8 search you don't need it! Just press your windows key and type what you want, much more efficient. Or just download the plugin that makes it work on windows 8.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 5, 2014)

I am a Mac now but windows 7 rocks and was/is MS best IMO. If I had to be stuck with 8, I would just burn linux Open source Ubuntu or Debian maybe even Fedora and you can customize or tweak it to death.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 5, 2014)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> To be honest most of the people who dislike windows 8 dislike it for all the things that I disabled on it within 5 minutes of installing... Yes the win8 apps suck, so just turn them off! Connecting to microsoft accounts is not needed at all, and to shut down just press alt+f4 on the desktop. Other than that it is much faster than windows 7 (not my opinion but statistically tested), and the search function is amazing. People complain that they miss the start menu but with the windows 8 search you don't need it! Just press your windows key and type what you want, much more efficient. Or just download the plugin that makes it work on windows 8.



FYI, press WINDOWS KEY+S for a better way to search in windows 8, Also its not fast for everything, mostly gaming and boot times etc, some things in 7 are still faster



DarkShadow said:


> I am a Mac now but windows 7 rocks and was/is MS best IMO. If I had to be stuck with 8, I would just burn linux Open source Ubuntu or Debian maybe even Fedora and you can customize or tweak it to death.



Ubuntu kicks ass, use it all the time for my ROM developing instead of console in Windows... (SO SLOW)


----------



## ShaneF (May 5, 2014)

Deal ill send you 35k so u can build your computer and in trade you buy me this:

Leica the most expensive lens in the world | Leica News & Rumors


you first!!!


----------



## table1349 (May 5, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > CdTSnap said:
> ...


Apple business model....If it ain't broke, don't fix it, just make it smoother.

Microsoft business model.....Oh crap, it is almost working like people want it to, time to bring out a new operating system. 

FYI.  My iPad doesn't force itself into telling everyone I am using it.


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2014)

I don't know what all the fuss is about.  My morse code key has been working just fine since I bought it back in '62.


----------



## snerd (May 5, 2014)

Laptop running Windows 8.1 Update 1

Desktop dual boots Windows 8.1 Update 1 and Ubuntu 14.04 LTS


----------



## ShaneF (May 6, 2014)

Bill Gates was assassinated, now that is one pissed of Windows user. Steve Jobs died of health complications due to his cancer.  Sometimes i'm glad i'm dumb.


----------



## nzmacro (May 6, 2014)

I'll go to 8 when they get it right to how personally I like it. Had it off and on 4-5 times, but back on 7. I think it might really be pretty darn good on touch screens, but so is 7. I've had no issues with Win 7, so need to change to be honest. When it doesn't work so well or needs changing, 8 should be fine by then. 

All the best.

Danny.


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2014)

Bought Windows 8 on my laptop as an experiment and an opportunity to get acclimated to it, since I'm an IT guy and I'm sure to bump into it.

Yeah, no. After about a year of smashing my head into the table I UPGRADED it to Windows 7.

I also have 4 clients and I've basically made a rule that no Windows 8 machines are to be purchased under any circumstances.

I love MSFT. I've made my career around them and I think they make great products... but they have SERIOUSLY missed the boat on Windows 8, and lost their minds besides.


----------



## TheLost (May 6, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > CdTSnap said:
> ...



Wrong!  Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! 

OSX is soooooooo (o.m.g. sooooo) much better then Windows.  

1) OSX is a Unix based operating system..  Its built on the MACH kernel (freebsd, netbsd.. etc). 
2) OSX is faster..  My desktop OSX system boots from the BIOS screen to the finder in under 4 seconds.  Not like windows FAKE fast boot where things are still loading in the background and you cant do anything... 4 seconds to full functionality.
3) OSX does more with less..  OSX handles memory WAY better then windows.  It also requires less HD space.
4) OSX has better built in tools..  TimeMachine.  'Nuf said.
5) OSX is cheaper.. Windows 8 = $100.  OSX 10.8 = $20.. OSX 10.9 (Mavericks) = Free Upgrade.  (how much would it cost to go from Win7 to 8? $100)
6) OSX is more powerfull.. I can run Windows Programs, Linux and OSX all from one system.
7) OSX is user friendly.. My mom can use OSX.

Don't be bad mouthing an operating system you've never spent some time with  ..  As somebody who makes a living working with Windows OS's (Both Desktop and Server) i would take OSX any day over Windows.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

This is one of those threads that's going to be ridiculously opinionated because for some reason people feel the need to defend their PC/Mac and respective OS to the death. 

SO. I'll give you the very simple, very basic facts of Windows 8 vs 7. 

-Windows 8 is faster for typical uses, such as using the Office Suite and other programs.
-Windows 7 is _typically _faster when doing tasks that are graphically intense. Such as gaming, and extreme graphics processing. If thinking about Lightroom/Photoshop, 90% of you will never do anything with them that would lead to you noticing a difference. Video/3D rendering, however, would definitely fall into that category.
-The Metro screen/BS start menu button can be replaced for FREE with a fully functional start menu. My favorite is Start Menu 8 by iObit, seen here. So that point is really moot, the Metro screen is of no consequence. 


I'm not going to get into Windows vs. Mac because people are way too opinionated and most seriously have no clue about the actual technical specs. I will just say that both have their advantages, and as someone who has owned and worked with many systems on both ends of the spectrum... I like each for certain tasks.


----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> This is one of those threads that's going to be ridiculously opinionated because for some reason people feel the need to defend their PC/Mac and respective OS to the death. .........



Hear hear!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Now, let's debate Ford v. Chevy, or Pepsi v. Coke, or Canon v. Nikon..........


----------



## SCraig (May 6, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> ... -The Metro screen/BS start menu button can be replaced for FREE with a fully functional start menu. My favorite is Start Menu 8 by iObit, seen here. So that point is really moot, the Metro screen is of no consequence.


Show me ANY software that can replace the 1980's-vintage Windows 3.x retro-looking dialog box appearance of Windows 8 with the 3-D dialog box appearance of anything since Windows 95.  It doesn't exist because Microsoft, in their infinite stupidity, disabled all of it so they could use their ignorant Metro interface to make a desktop computer look like an overgrown cell phone.


----------



## Braineack (May 6, 2014)

Running third party software hacks to have your Windows OS sort of function okay...

too bad you're forced back into Metro mode anytime you open applications that run it...like PDFs or word docs.

and now Windows is spending time and effort reverting the stupid changes in the UI they made because they designed an operating system for a desktop, where 90% of the user will use a mouse, around a touchscreen, and based on their failed Windows phone idea.


this would be the equivalent of going out to buy a new 37" iMac and being forced to purchase one with whatever the mobile OS for the iphone is instead of OSX and then no one explaining how to do the simplest of functions that you've been using since your first Apple IIe--like closing a window/application.

I had to google how to perform many tasks on my new win8 laptop.  And since I got the laptop, it just sits there collecting dust since the OS is so bad, and I have since fixed my old ****ty laptop it was to replace.


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2014)

I have a touchscreen laptop with 8.1 on it.
my work computer with 7 on it
my old laptop with Vista
my Mac with OSX, and older motorola based Macs
a few tablets - Apple & Samsung
I've been using windows since 2.1, and apple products since the ][+

I only use 8.1 as my primary as that is what came on the laptop, and it was a touchscreen so I figured I would keep it.
It's not bad, though could be alot better.  Searching for an app that you use daily is silly - so one has to figure out how to add the desktop icon. Easy for an IT person but if you support hundreds of people .. it's pure pain. and the full screen ms "apps" are painfully lacking functionality.

The business world is driven by the Mouse and keyboard.  Don't expect everyone to dump their 30" screens and replace them with 30 in touchscreens that are slighlty out of reach for them to touch.  People prefer speed over something like the touchscreen and search.
For tablets I love the touch interface because you are holding it.  For a desktop, even my laptop, I just don't use the touch interface unless they stripped away the feature that I normally use and have to use the touch interface to get to it quicker.

8.1 on a desktop, to me, is as silly as the Ribbon menus in office.


----------



## snerd (May 6, 2014)

Braineack said:


> ......... too bad you're forced back into Metro mode anytime you open applications that run it...like PDFs or word docs.........


You don't "have to be". I've installed PDF Exchange Viewer and Open Office that use the desktop. You can replace probably all of the Metro apps with native desktop apps, and never, ever have to see the Start Screen or Metro.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Running third party software hacks to have your Windows OS sort of function okay...



It's not a "software hack". It's a program. Don't make it sound like something else because you don't like the idea of it. It functions 100% fine. 

How many Mac users are there that install "third party software hacks" to make better use of their computers? Almost all who are competent. 



Braineack said:


> too bad you're forced back into Metro mode anytime you open applications that run it...like PDFs or word docs.



Not true. Not unless you're installing the apps instead of desktop applications - which is your own choice. 



Braineack said:


> this would be the equivalent of going out to buy a new 37" iMac and being forced to purchase one with whatever the mobile OS for the iphone is instead of OSX and then no one explaining how to do the simplest of functions that you've been using since your first Apple IIe--like closing a window/application.
> 
> I had to google how to perform many tasks on my new win8 laptop.



You're not forced to purchase anything... lol. There's also a 3 minute tutorial built into windows 8 the first time you log on. It's really quite easy, but again if you don't like it just install Start Menu 8 and there's no further reason to complain.




Braineack said:


> ...since I got the laptop, it just sits there collecting dust since the OS is so bad, and I have since fixed my old ****ty laptop it was to replace.



You can send it to me then and I'll make good use of it :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:



SCraig said:


> Show me ANY software that can replace the 1980's-vintage Windows 3.x retro-looking dialog box appearance of Windows 8 with the 3-D dialog box appearance of anything since Windows 95. It doesn't exist because Microsoft, in their infinite stupidity, disabled all of it so they could use their ignorant Metro interface to make a desktop computer look like an overgrown cell phone.



Did you even bother clicking the link I stuck in there? Here it is again... http://www.iobit.com/iobitstartmenu8.php

It is _exactly_ the same as the Windows 7 Start Menu. You can even customize it to make it look like an older one if you wish.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 6, 2014)

TheLost said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Ok, OSX is not a Unix based operating system.  It is actually based on a clone of BSD that replaces the X windows system with Mac's own proprietary video handling routines.  BSD is not Unix - it is Unix like, but it is not Unix.  There is a difference.  

On the whole OSX is more stable and generally encounters less problems that Windows, however it does so by paying a pretty heavy price in hardware compatibility.  OSX doesn't have to contend with being able to run on 16 billion different machines, it only has to have drivers for hardware that it's specifically designed to work with and as such yes, you get a lot more stability and much fewer problems.  However it also means when it comes to hardware you get fewer options and fewer choices, so yes there is a trade off there.

Believe it or not I can run OSX, Linux and most anything else I want under Windows too - though for the most part I don't bother because frankly the overhead and hassle of a virtual machine and the fact that for the most part I can find most of the software I want that has a Windows version.

I actually run both Mac and Windows - and I like both.  Both have advantages and disadvantages.  Frankly neither is a clearly superior choice for everyone, it just depends on the needs of the user and the application.


----------



## SCraig (May 6, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Did you even bother clicking the link I stuck in there? Here it is again... IObit Start Menu 8 for Windows 8 Free download, Bring Windows 8 Start Menu back
> 
> It is _exactly_ the same as the Windows 7 Start Menu. You can even customize it to make it look like an older one if you wish.



No, I didn't because I'm not talking about the start menu, I'm talking about common controls and common dialog boxes.  Look, for example, at the "X" close button on Windows 8  or 8.1.  It is dead flat.  Microsoft went to 3D common controls with Windows 95, nearly 20 years ago, then dumped it in favor of that silly Metro interface.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I actually run both Mac and Windows - and I like both.  Both have advantages and disadvantages.  Frankly neither is a clearly superior choice for everyone, it just depends on the needs of the user and the application.



+100000


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

SCraig said:


> No, I didn't because I'm not talking about the start menu, I'm talking about common controls and common dialog boxes.  Look, for example, at the "X" close button on Windows 8  or 8.1.  It is dead flat.  Microsoft went to 3D common controls with Windows 95, nearly 20 years ago, then dumped it in favor of that silly Metro interface.



If it's something that trivial that's bothering you than I am truly sorry that you're so picky. The entire modern world is heading to a more simplistic style, so you're probably going to end up hating every interface out there. 

And yet again, I would like to point you in the direction of, you guessed it, SOFTWARE that allows customization of the whole theme. 

Skin the Windows desktop interface with WindowBlinds

You can download any theme you could possibly imagine. Or, for the extremely picky such as yourself, you could even make your own! Lol


----------



## SCraig (May 6, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> If it's something that trivial that's bothering you than I am truly sorry that you're so picky. The entire modern world is heading to a more simplistic style, so you're probably going to end up hating every interface out there.
> 
> And yet again, I would like to point you in the direction of, you guessed it, SOFTWARE that allows customization of the whole theme.
> 
> ...



The first word in "Look and Feel" is "Look".  It wouldn't have bothered me either had Microsoft never added it in the first place.  But when they add something that people get accustomed to for 20 years and then all of a sudden it's changed things don't look right.  Buttons I'm accustomed to barely glancing at have a different appearance all of a sudden.  I don't want dorky themes, I don't want enormous buttons 3" square on my screen, I don't want sounds, I don't want animations, I don't want widgets.

And the modern world is most assuredly NOT going to a more simplistic style, it gets more complex every single day.  Internet feeds on the desktop are not something I'd call simplistic.  Weather widgets updating constantly, stock graphs updating constantly, the latest RSS from Twitter or whatever social media site you prefer, ad nauseum.  This are not the elements of a "Simplistic Style".


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2014)

Windows 8 was Microsofts Knee-jerk reaction to Apple's Tablet interface after they ignored Apple's iPad virtually creating the tablet market (yes, they weren't the first . HP had tablet like laptops going back to at least 2006ish).  
Then they realized that tablets were not a fad and then thought if they tied in their phone interface, tablet interface and desktop all into ONE, they'd have the best cross platform look and feel and capture users and marketshare in all 3 market segments.  Yup, it does but to a complete detriment of desktop users.


----------



## table1349 (May 6, 2014)

This is actually getting off of the OP's topic but: http://images.apple.com/media/us/osx/2012/docs/OSX_for_UNIX_Users_TB_July2011.pdf

FYI.  If they OP hadn't called the Mac Dog into the fight the last two pages would have been unnecessary.


----------



## Braineack (May 6, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Did you even bother clicking the link I stuck in there? Here it is again... IObit Start Menu 8 for Windows 8 Free download, Bring Windows 8 Start Menu back
> 
> It is _exactly_ the same as the Windows 7 Start Menu. You can even customize it to make it look like an older one if you wish.



that program is much better than the one I was using.  To be honest, I got my laptop back in Nov and have hardly touched it because I was so turned off by win8.  I just didn't want to have to bother really.  its not worth the effort.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

The first word in "Look and Feel" is "Look".  It wouldn't have bothered me either had Microsoft never added it in the first place.  But when they add something that people get accustomed to for 20 years and then all of a sudden it's changed things don't look right.  Buttons I'm accustomed to barely glancing at have a different appearance all of a sudden.  I don't want dorky themes, I don't want enormous buttons 3" square on my screen, I don't want sounds, I don't want animations, I don't want widgets.

And the modern world is most assuredly NOT going to a more simplistic style, it gets more complex every single day.  Internet feeds on the desktop are not something I'd call simplistic.  Weather widgets updating constantly, stock graphs updating constantly, the latest RSS from Twitter or whatever social media site you prefer, ad nauseum.  This are not the elements of a "Simplistic Style".[/QUOTE]

"Simplistic style"... AKA Minimalism. Not just "simple". That is exactly the route that they were going with Windows 8.





Braineack said:


> that program is much better than the one I was using.  To be honest, I got my laptop back in Nov and have hardly touched it because I was so turned off by win8.  I just didn't want to have to bother really.  its not worth the effort.



If you really believe that, I will seriously take it off your hands! My girlfriend could use a new laptop 

I just hate hearing about people that give up so quick. Don't waste your money!!


----------



## Braineack (May 6, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > that program is much better than the one I was using.  To be honest, I got my laptop back in Nov and have hardly touched it because I was so turned off by win8.  I just didn't want to have to bother really.  its not worth the effort.
> ...



that fact that *I* got that point is very telling.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



I just don't know you well enough to assume competence


----------



## robbins.photo (May 6, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> This is actually getting off of the OP's topic but: http://images.apple.com/media/us/osx/2012/docs/OSX_for_UNIX_Users_TB_July2011.pdf
> 
> FYI. If they OP hadn't called the Mac Dog into the fight the last two pages would have been unnecessary.



There was a topic?

Huh.. who knew?

Lol


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2014)

SCraig said:
			
		

> I don't want animations



Poor Mr PaperClip


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want animations
> ...



You quoted my by accident... now it looks like I'm the one that hates poor clippy.... hahahaha


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Msteelio91 said:
> ...



Oops .. that was Scott .. SCraig !!

corrected in post   lol


----------



## robbins.photo (May 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whoever designed that thing will hopefully end up in a special section of Hell reserved for only the worst of the worst.. lol


----------



## weepete (May 6, 2014)

I honestly don't see the issue. I was using XP for years and did a new build earlier on this year and had to upgrage the OS. So I got a copy of windows 8.1 and installed it. They also upgraded our works laptops recently too.

It works great, I can boot directly to the apps screen, or the tiled start menu or boot straight to desktop if I want. All the programs I need have released a 64 bit version or work anyway. The tiled start menu works like a giant shortcut screen where can get access to all the stuff I regularly use organised by category and more importantly it reads the imbedded jpegs on my raw files so I can now see them in explorer instead of a generic icon.

XP was old, really old and desperately needed a decent upgrade.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

weepete said:


> I honestly don't see the issue. I was using XP for years and did a new build earlier on this year and had to upgrage the OS. So I got a copy of windows 8.1 and installed it. They also upgraded our works laptops recently too.
> 
> It works great, I can boot directly to the apps screen, or the tiled start menu or boot straight to desktop if I want. All the programs I need have released a 64 bit version or work anyway. The tiled start menu works like a giant shortcut screen where can get access to all the stuff I regularly use organised by category and more importantly it reads the imbedded jpegs on my raw files so I can now see them in explorer instead of a generic icon.
> 
> XP was old, really old and desperately needed a decent upgrade.



Creeping up on 13 years old!


----------



## CdTSnap (May 6, 2014)

Mac people are sooo cute lol

But seriously it was windows 7 vs windows 8, OSX had nothing to do with it

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (May 6, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> Mac people are sooo cute lol
> 
> But seriously it was windows 7 vs windows 8, OSX had nothing to do with it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


*B freaking S!  *From your original post, and I quote....

"Windows 7 vs Windows 8.1
Hi guys,


Just wondering how many of you are using Windows 7 instead of Windows 8.1 (or 8) *obviously some of you use macs but never mind, ill move passed that lol*


I was thinking about going back to 7 and wiping my laptop."

You bad mouth my dog, even backhandedly, then my dog is in this fight.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 6, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> > Mac people are sooo cute lol
> ...



Lol you loco playa

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (May 6, 2014)

Using W8.  One click and it looks and operates very much like W7.


----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2014)

All these computer wizards and they can't figure out how to turn off their cell phone advertising.

Sent from MyOuthouse using ButtWipe 2.3.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

480sparky said:


> All these computer wizards and they can't figure out how to turn off their cell phone advertising.
> 
> Sent from MyOuthouse using ButtWipe 2.3.



:lmao:


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2014)

TheLost said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Uh...

1> Windows is based off of a brand new kernel that was designed from the ground up, taking advantage of all the lessons that were learned from prior operating systems like UNIX and (particularly) VMS.
2> Faster by what measurement? It's nearly impossible to compare two different operating systems in a qualitative way like that because there are so many variables and one thing may simply run better or be ported better to another.  Also, some things you need or want are only available on one of the OSes.
3> That's so broad that there's simply no way to prove it. It's ridiculous.
4> I will give you that- out of the box- Mac has some really really nice tools and capabilities that Windows CANNOT hold a candle to. HOWEVER... Windows is the #1 platform in the industry by a LANDSLIDE. And that means that there are faaaaaaaaaaaaar more options available in the market than there are for the Mac.
5> OSX is cheaper... until you consider the hardware you're purchasing from Apple to run it on.  BTW, Win8 was a $40 upgrade for Win7 users for quite some time.
6> Uh... yeah, that's just ridiculous. I can do all that on my PC as well. I have VirtualBox and VMware workstation, and have a variety of OSes running in them. I'm running one right now for some work I'm doing.
7> User friendly is all about what you know.  I support Macintoshes and I'm constantly banging my head on the desk because they make things so weird.  But that's just because I've been doing Windows for 80 million years and I'm not used to it.  This argument is ridiculous. 

So... what I'm saying... is that your entire post is pretty much ridiculous propaganda hogwash.  Except for 1/2 of point 4.

Don't make assertions about things you know very little about.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 6, 2014)

manaheim said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > CdTSnap said:
> ...



BOOM!

That actually just happened 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using manaheim's awesome post


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2014)

I still have my DOS 1.0 (IBM version written by Mr Bill Gates) on 5-1/4 floppy.  I'm pretty sure that things whizzes faster than any operating system on a modern computer.  I can stick a label on it and call it Windows 8.2 
And once you learn edlin, Word just won't compare !!


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2014)

EDLIN 4-EVAH.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

Ya'll are lost on this. Time to plug in HAL.


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Ya'll are lost on this. Time to plug in HAL.



Do you mean the Lotus 1-2-3 v1A plugin HAL ?
I can't remember what that did ... it's been a few years  lol


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2014)

Is it anything like the flight simulator in Microsoft Excel???


----------



## CdTSnap (May 6, 2014)

Banana's?


----------



## TheLost (May 7, 2014)

We are going WAY off track here... but WTH..



robbins.photo said:


> Ok, OSX is not a Unix based operating system. It is actually based on a clone of BSD that replaces the X windows system with Mac's own proprietary video handling routines. BSD is not Unix - it is Unix like, but it is not Unix. There is a difference.



What?!?! BSD was started as a derivative of AT&T's UNIX operating system.  Way back in the 90's it lost the rights to the name UNIX (In a lawsuit filed by AT&T).  A layer will say BSD is not UNIX (only in a legal copyright way).  But even on the BSD website it says:


> The BSD operating systems are not clones, but open source derivatives of AT&T's Research UNIX® operating system







CdTSnap said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > TheLost said:
> ...




Your right... I don't know what i'm talking about.  I've only been a Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP) since ~1995 (Windows 3.1/Dos 6).   I don't know why i spent all those years getting MCPD, MCDBA and MCITP certified in the past (I only hold a MCSD certificate now).  We must be talking about a different Windows operating system then the one I've spent the last 20 years developing system drivers and enterprise applications for... my mistake.

(for the record.. I also worked with Apple as a contractor while OPENSTEP was being converted into what is now OSX)


----------



## astroNikon (May 7, 2014)

TheLost said:


> We are going WAY off track here... but WTH..
> 
> (for the record.. I also worked with Apple as a contractor while OPENSTEP was being converted into what is now OSX)



Oh wow ... I remember those NEXT workstations .. we had a couple at UM


I also used AT&T Unix.  Didn't they sell it off to Novell and they made Unixware ?
I had the AT&T Unix as a communications server for Toyota to our suppliers for CAD file transfers instead of using tapes .. quite groundbreaking back then


----------



## robbins.photo (May 7, 2014)

TheLost said:


> We are going WAY off track here... but WTH..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, well I'm probably risking boring someone to absolute tears with this but... 

Yes, BSD did get it's start as an open source derivative to AT&T's UNIX - but it has evolved a lot since then and there are some notable differences between it and Unix System V. I'm not denying that both have the same roots, but the two operating systems are different in many ways and BSD is not really UNIX or vice versa. It is of course closer to being Unix than say Linux, since Linux was developed with none of the original source code. Some may see this as merely a legal distinction since there is some shared source code, but really the two operating systems diverged quite some time ago as is bound to happen with any long standing open source project or one where you have both closed source and open source derivatives.

In much the same fashion I would argue that Fedora is not Redhat and vice versa - yes they do share the same roots and yes they also share some of the same source code, but they really are different operating systems at this point in time. YMMV of course, but that's my opinion on the subject.


----------



## astroNikon (May 7, 2014)

IBM's AIX - unix flavor
SUN Unix
AT&T's Unix
et all
all wanted to maintain their intrinsic value of their OS, so as not to compete with a product that was basically being touted as free back then (Linux, turboLinux, etc).

Thus the legal separation
To me, it's all unix
otherwise you could also argue that IBM, Sun, AT&T, Cray etc all are NOT unix .... but some variation of something
except for AT&T - Bell Labs, as they created it
 .. then they licensed it .... Xenix, BSD ...  whatever .... now we're back at full circle  lol


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2014)

TheLost said:


> We are going WAY off track here... but WTH..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an awful lotta certs, there. I'd think you'd have a clearer sense of things.

I've only been an MCSE (note: That's MCP... and then some) since about 1998. Maybe those three years you have on me make all the difference.

Or maybe it's the fact that I've spent the majority of MY last 20 years as a systems administrator, supporting environments up to a couple thousand servers and ~75K or so endpoints... with only a few years as a full-time software developer.

I dunno, though... I've sure met an awful lot of software developers that know WAY more than I do about the core operating system.

Not.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 7, 2014)

I hate it when mom and dad fight. It scares me 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CdTSnap (May 7, 2014)

At the end of the day, I'm a qualified Chef I know what the f**k I'm talking about and Windows is just better. End of story. 

End of thread.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamlet (May 8, 2014)

I've got several operating systems that i can boot when i start my computer. Red hat has always been my favorite among them.


----------

